# Picture of AudioFrog amp



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Saw this on Facebook and thought you guys would want to know. Posted 7 hours ago...

Anybody else have info?  I'm excited.






















Edit: mods, please delete if this was already posted

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Cool! So awesome to see this company taking off. I'm pushing on the sales guys at work to get in some of the pro gear.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice to see Andy is expanding his product line.

To be honest; the thing I'm REALLY waiting to see, is his DSP.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

jimmydee said:


> Nice to see Andy is expanding his product line.
> 
> To be honest; the thing I'm REALLY waiting to see, is his DSP.


I was thinking that this might be a dsp-based amp. I hope that's the case.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm an odd duck. I got the 5 channel VXi amp from Erin but I'm going to run it with my MS-8. That way I can practice manual tuning and keep Logic 7.

When I tune for single seat it always makes my wife sick when she rides. I'm not sure if it's the TA or something else that does that. So I set the MS-8 to two seat tune.

I really want the Audiofrog amps to replace them

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

